# Convert Gaggia Deluxe 2007 into Gaggia Classic ?



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Found a really clean Gaggia Deluxe and hoping to add the opv valve and drain tube from a classic. On a previous forum link they mention using a special wiring loom from the classic but please can someone tell me which wires need changing so that I can keep the deluxe wires in place. The article also mentions changing the grouphead to a classic one ...are they different ??

I would be grateful if anyone can direct me to any articles relating to this and a concise list of what I will need to make the changes.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

The group head on the Deluxe needs to be changed because you plan to use the drain tube, as the 3 way valve had (as name suggests) 3 ports that mate to the group head the Deluxe has two ports.


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

AndyDClements said:


> The group head on the Deluxe needs to be changed because you plan to use the drain tube, as the 3 way valve had (as name suggests) 3 ports that mate to the group head the Deluxe has two ports.


 Thank you for that input, it it going to prove to be an expensive / involved process by the sound of it !


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Keep an eye out on eBay for a clamped out / spares or repairs classic comes up I saw one that had no pf and sold as untested for about 50quid I believe


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I've more than likely got the required bits (apart from the wiring) to convert over. Group head, opv, solenoid & drain valve thingy.

Done a couple before - great little project to do as well!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Here's a previous one I did. Absolute minter 

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/50834-lockdown-project-gaggia-selecta-deluxe-conversion-to-gaggia-classic/?do=embed


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Sam_d said:


> Keep an eye out on eBay for a clamped out / spares or repairs classic comes up I saw one that had no pf and sold as untested for about 50quid I believe


 thank you, I have been trawling Ebay etc for weeks and even the non working / parts only ones are making silly money.


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

MartinB said:


> I've more than likely got the required bits (apart from the wiring) to convert over. Group head, opv, solenoid & drain valve thingy.
> 
> Done a couple before - great little project to do as well!


 thanks MartinB what will the bits you mention ( apart from the wiring ) cost please ?


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

I know I have seen some standard classics with everything that came with it and nothing else selling for 250 some asking 300 for them it's outrageous


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Grouphead, solenoid & opv I definitely have - £50. If I can find the outlet valve and associated rubber pipe from the solenoid to the outlet then I'll include this too!


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Thank you, is the wiring part for the conversion going to be a pain ?



MartinB said:


> Grouphead, solenoid & opv I definitely have - £50. If I can find the outlet valve and associated rubber pipe from the solenoid to the outlet then I'll include this too!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Wouldn't have thought so - you can either grab a classic wiring loom and it'll be plug and play or work out what additional wiring you need. I'd have thought it would be relatively light touch between the solenoid, pump and brew switch. I've only ever swapped the classic loom over when I've done the swap so can't speak from experience.


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

MartinB said:


> Wouldn't have thought so - you can either grab a classic wiring loom and it'll be plug and play or work out what additional wiring you need. I'd have thought it would be relatively light touch between the solenoid, pump and brew switch. I've only ever swapped the classic loom over when I've done the swap so can't speak from experience.


 Thank you, I am beginning to re-evaluate the conversion after some quick maths : original Deluxe £70 , some of the parts needed to convert to a Classic are £50 but will need more parts plus a new wiring loom and the time / expertise to achieve the changes. End result is a silver painted Deluxe with Classic capabilities . I am going to keep searching for a tired Classic then I will have the stainless body / looks and an easier proposition. I appreciate your input.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Good work - we're all on hand to help as well!


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

MartinB said:


> Good work - we're all on hand to help as well!


 Appreciate everyones input as ever...a good source of advice for all :classic_rolleyes: on this Forum.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

foxy said:


> Thank you, I am beginning to re-evaluate the conversion after some quick maths : original Deluxe £70 , some of the parts needed to convert to a Classic are £50 but will need more parts plus a new wiring loom and the time / expertise to achieve the changes. End result is a silver painted Deluxe with Classic capabilities . I am going to keep searching for a tired Classic then I will have the stainless body / looks and an easier proposition. I appreciate your input.


 They do come along - I got one for £40 the other day

I'm hoping to renovate a few this year

You need to get a reasonable offer in early before the dickheads put in the lowest bid and "Offers" disappear


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Thank you, hoping that something will crop up soon



Uncletits said:


> They do come along - I got one for £40 the other day
> 
> I'm hoping to renovate a few this year
> 
> You need to get a reasonable offer in early before the dickheads put in the lowest bid and "Offers" disappear


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

I had similar plans but decided to just refurbish the deluxe and use it as a spare machine it was too good to break for parts (that's why I bought it) since then I also bought a baby that again was too good for parting out 🙈 it's getting a little silly now 🥴


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

HDAV said:


> I had similar plans but decided to just refurbish the deluxe and use it as a spare machine it was too good to break for parts (that's why I bought it) since then I also bought a baby that again was too good for parting out 🙈 it's getting a little silly now 🥴


 Will probably keep mine for spares or to build into a rough classic


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

foxy said:


> Will probably keep mine for spares or to build into a rough classic


 It's not a bad machine I've lent mine to a mate who doesn't have a grinder so running 15bar isn't an issue for him and better than an Aldi special espresso machine to see if he can be bothered with the faff after a few weeks (most people can't hence why so manny little used machines come up, I only started using mine again when SWMBO started working from home 🙈)


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Problem for me will be going back into a less able machine after getting use to a classic.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

foxy said:


> Problem for me will be going back into a less able machine after getting use to a classic.


 If it were a choice of that or no coffee/instant ....... I know what I would choose.......


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

HDAV said:


> If it were a choice of that or no coffee/instant ....... I know what I would choose.......


 👍👍


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Classic-Coffee-Machine-/154275468873?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Uncletits said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Classic-Coffee-Machine-/154275468873?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


 Thank you, shame it is not a buy it now !!


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

foxy said:


> Thank you, shame it is not a buy it now !!


 Offers - Its how I got mine


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Uncletits said:


> Offers - Its how I got mine


 I offered £40 on your behalf and got this reply

I'm afraid that you're a bit late to this party. I've already received offers well into 3 figures. If you want to buy this great coffee machine, you're going to have to offer north of £200. Good luck.

Well **** off then! £200 It's not even been taken apart and it's decals are shot


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

£40 was cheeky but not unheard of but £200 is top dollar 🤣


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Uncletits said:


> I offered £40 on your behalf and got this reply
> 
> I'm afraid that you're a bit late to this party. I've already received offers well into 3 figures. If you want to buy this great coffee machine, you're going to have to offer north of £200. Good luck.
> 
> Well **** off then! £200 It's not even been taken apart and it's decals are shot


 Thank you for offering on my behalf, it did seem to be a strange reply when the listing asked for offers starting with 99p. Easier to start with a £200 reserve then prospective customers know where they are.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

My £40 machine I won last week arrived today - no portafilter and switch has had a knock and it's dirty

But big bonus is it is an untouched 2003!


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Good news, please can you find me its relative ?


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

foxy said:


> Good news, please can you find me its relative ?


 I'll keep an eye out 😎


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

👀 thank you.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

foxy said:


> 👀 thank you.


 https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Classic-Espresso-coffee-machine-/154277763579?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Uncletits said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Classic-Espresso-coffee-machine-/154277763579?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


 https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Classic-Coffee-Machine-/224305547855?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Uncletits said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Classic-Coffee-Machine-/224305547855?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


 Thanks for the links, I am watching the first one already but it looks like the second one has been withdrawn ??

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Classic-Coffee-Machine-/224305547855?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

foxy said:


> Thanks for the links, I am watching the first one already but it looks like the second one has been withdrawn ??
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Classic-Coffee-Machine-/224305547855?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


 https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Classic-Coffee-Machine-/224305618565?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Uncletits said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Classic-Coffee-Machine-/224305618565?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


 thanks , I'm on it !


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Classic-2-Cups-Espresso-Machine-Chrome-/124516847448?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Uncletits said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Classic-2-Cups-Espresso-Machine-Chrome-/124516847448?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


 I missed that one, i checked twice today and could not see it ??


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

One popped up in Dundee today for £40


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

HDAV said:


> One popped up in Dundee today for £40


 Ebay or gumtree ?


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

foxy said:


> Ebay or gumtree ?


 Marketplace


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

HDAV said:


> Marketplace


 Shame, i checked there twice as well...it will hopefully produce something soon.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Sorry @foxyJust bought another not working 2014 for £45

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Classic-2-Cups-Espresso-Machine-Chrome-Parts-Only-Poor-Working-Order-/114621606186?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Uncletits said:


> Sorry @foxyJust bought another not working 2014 for £45
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Classic-2-Cups-Espresso-Machine-Chrome-Parts-Only-Poor-Working-Order-/114621606186?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


 Good on you....was it a buy it now ? I am trying to sort a 2010 one on Facebook for £60....all but final payment sorted.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

foxy said:


> Good on you....was it a buy it now ? I am trying to sort a 2010 one on Facebook for £60....all but final payment sorted.


 Yes bidding from £10 Buy it Now £45 and comes with everything - my last one was missing loads but the boiler looks fine so far

Renovating 3 now during lockdown


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

It does look super clean and if it is a source of good parts then its a win win .

cannot believe some of the silly figures for the classics on ebay and it seems if people cannot find an early one then they are paying strong money for the non italian later ones ?

when they are cleaned and sorted do you put them back on ebay ?


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

foxy said:


> It does look super clean and if it is a source of good parts then its a win win .
> 
> cannot believe some of the silly figures for the classics on ebay and it seems if people cannot find an early one then they are paying strong money for the non italian later ones ?
> 
> when they are cleaned and sorted do you put them back on ebay ?


 Did one over the summer to find my way around and then followed some others on here - so haven't done anything about selling yet

Probaby will go on eBay but not for stupid money - just enough to cover costs

The one I mentioned earlier is currently £102 which is probably what it's worth to me but she is expecting millions for an untouched 20 year old machine

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Classic-Coffee-Machine-/154275468873?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Uncletits said:


> Did one over the summer to find my way around and then followed some others on here - so haven't done anything about selling yet
> 
> Probaby will go on eBay but not for stupid money - just enough to cover costs
> 
> ...


 Its the same one i originally offered £60 for when it started at offers over 99p.

i got a really rude response saying she would not accept less than £200. Good luck !! Let me know before you advertise your finished one just in case tbe one i am trying to get does not work out


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

foxy said:


> Its the same one i originally offered £60 for when it started at offers over 99p.
> 
> i got a really rude response saying she would not accept less than £200. Good luck !! Let me know before you advertise your finished one just in case tbe one i am trying to get does not work out


 I got this





Message from: peggy-pie

 


I'm afraid that you're a bit late to this party. I've already received offers well into 3 figures. If you want to buy this great coffee machine, you're going to have to offer north of £200. Good luck.

I'll probably strip my other one down again as I wasn't happy with the boiler (it was pitted) and maybe even fit this boiler to it


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Identical response to the one she sent to me . She added " I bet you wish you could buy it for your offer ". serve her right if she does not make lots of money for it.

Not a good response after inviting offers.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

foxy said:


> Its the same one i originally offered £60 for when it started at offers over 99p.
> 
> i got a really rude response saying she would not accept less than £200. Good luck !! Let me know before you advertise your finished one just in case tbe one i am trying to get does not work out


 https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaga-Classic-2-Cups-Espresso-Machine-Chrome-with-Gaggia-coffee-grinder-/164635121607?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks I'm watching it but notice it is collection only


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

foxy said:


> Thanks I'm watching it but notice it is collection only


 10 miles from me but COVID!!!!


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Saw someone suggesting leaving it on their drive after payment ...agree it is difficult


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Uncletits said:


> 10 miles from me but COVID!!!!


 You can have a pizza delivered, door step swap, they put it down, you masked and gloves transfer funds on phone or put down cash all happy you pick up and leave simple........ leave 72 hours and disinfect before use


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

HDAV said:


> You can have a pizza delivered, door step swap, they put it down, you masked and gloves transfer funds on phone or put down cash all happy you pick up and leave simple........ leave 72 hours and disinfect before use


 W I'm close and don't need this but @foxyis in Devon


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Uncletits said:


> W I'm close and don't need this but @foxyis in Devon


 Not sure what the posting relates to regarding " foxy is in Devon "


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

foxy said:


> Not sure what the posting relates to regarding " foxy is in Devon "


 Because I could in theory get this but you're 200+ miles away


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Nice thought and thanks for considering it , i have now bought the £60 2010 one and sent an empty box for them to put it in then return at my cost .


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

foxy said:


> Nice thought and thanks for considering it , i have now bought the £60 2010 one and sent an empty box for them to put it in then return at my cost .


 Still cheap!


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Can you still get the £10 + postage one and am i right in thinking that you would be happy for me to have it as a parts donor ?

hope i have not got that wrong !


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

foxy said:


> Can you still get the £10 + postage one and am i right in thinking that you would be happy for me to have it as a parts donor ?
> 
> hope i have not got that wrong !


 Now I don't understand


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Its me getting confused with the Ebay listings and you showing me the one in Warrington near you . I agree that its always tempting to buy something local to you to save on the postage but only if it adds up obviously.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Here's a tip: If you want the internals, then look for Baby machines. The ones with the line of light up buttons on the front have all the bits you'll need. If you get the "new baby" that's missing the light up Gaggia logo it won't have an OPV of the right kind, but it's easily modified with a real OPV.


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

allikat said:


> Here's a tip: If you want the internals, then look for Baby machines. The ones with the line of light up buttons on the front have all the bits you'll need. If you get the "new baby" that's missing the light up Gaggia logo it won't have an OPV of the right kind, but it's easily modified with a real OPV.


 thank you, I will keep my eyes open.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

allikat said:


> Here's a tip: If you want the internals, then look for Baby machines. The ones with the line of light up buttons on the front have all the bits you'll need. If you get the "new baby" that's missing the light up Gaggia logo it won't have an OPV of the right kind, but it's easily modified with a real OPV.


 This one?


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

thank you, that narrows it down . is the black one with red lights a later model ?


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

foxy said:


> thank you, that narrows it down . is the black one with red lights a later model ?


 I was asking @allikatif this was what he meant as I'm unsure too


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Any one with a row of buttons will have many of the parts you need, checking the parts diagram the circular button models are the same. The one Uncletits linked is a model from around 2006, which does have the brew group you need.

There's an older Baby model that has a light up Gaggia logo which even has a proper OPV, mine is in black. And it's the one in my little user pic.


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

allikat said:


> Any one with a row of buttons will have many of the parts you need, checking the parts diagram the circular button models are the same. The one Uncletits linked is a model from around 2006, which does have the brew group you need.
> 
> There's an older Baby model that has a light up Gaggia logo which even has a proper OPV, mine is in black. And it's the one in my little user pic.


 Thank you , useful information. :classic_smile:


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

The key here is not overpaying. The bit you NEED is the brew group with the holes and fittings for a 3 way and OPV. A new brew group is over £100, so you should aim to pay as little as possible. The worse looking cosmetically the machine is, the better your chances of picking it up for a song.


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Agree with the sourcing of a scruffy donor...but its knowing which models have the right bits !


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

foxy said:


> Agree with the sourcing of a scruffy donor...but its knowing which models have the right bits !


 Parts diagram is what you need to check before handing over the cash


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

HDAV said:


> Parts diagram is what you need to check before handing over the cash


 Have you a source of both a Baby and a Classic parts diagrams or advice as to where to find them ?


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Poke around MrBean2Cup, they have interactive diagrams, and used to have the pdf diagrams. I'm sure some work with google will show places to find them.


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

allikat said:


> Poke around MrBean2Cup, they have interactive diagrams, and used to have the pdf diagrams. I'm sure some work with google will show places to find them.


 Good , thank you for that


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

The key there is finding the part number for the Classic brew group, and then looking for other options which have the same part. Even better if it has the same OPV/Solenoid and so on.


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

😀 Thanks


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

foxy said:


> Have you a source of both a Baby and a Classic parts diagrams or advice as to where to find them ?


 I just google them, Mrbean2cup has most of them


----------

